# report: last week or so



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Did alot of fishing....well, I guess you could call it watching. Fished a bunch for drum, My buddy got a nice 50" the other night. Other then that all weve been catching was some good sharks. 

Tried for striper on 5 different nights. Fished my spot in norfolk and had 2 identical 30 inch stripers on the first 2 casts. The tide died and so did the bite that night.

Every other night I fished I went out for the perfect tides. 4 of the nights I checked out 2-3 different spots. When I got there it was a mob scene. I stood there for a while bs'ing with some of the guys. Nobody was catching anything...maybe a few trout and blues.

I think in 4 nights of being out....easily 16-20 hours of being there for the right times I made about 20 casts total. I hate fishing in crowds. Id much rather walk a sandy beach by myself and pick a few fish off small pieces of structure.

Last night I hit up lesner and it was a mob scene. People just dont understand that fish get spooked very easily. 15 jigs hitting the same light line over and over again WILL spook the fish. Of course on nights that they are feeding hard people will get a few. 

It kills me to know that if there was a rotation involved people would catch 10times the numbers of fish they usually do. 2 people cast and drift their jigs at a time, and new people rotating in after every drift. Every 5 minutes or so or after a fish or two has been caught give the bridge a 5 minute break. Ever notice if your by yourself that once you stop fishing for a couple of minutes the fish will start popping again? Its literally chaos the way it is now. Fishing in Jersey we can easily fit 15 people on the end of a 20 foot wide jetty fishing. We always have a rotation for casting...and we can always count on continuously catching fish that night because of it...

Here's the story of the week for me: 

I got to a spot with only 3-4 people fishing...I made 2 casts and on the 2nd retrieve a guy walks up directly behind me and wings his mirrolure over my head...I could hear the lure whiz past my ear, if I hadnt heard him cast I never woulda known he was there...he started his retrieve and his braid was literally rubbing against my neck...every time he twitched his lure his line hit under my ear.

I look back at him and he just smiles. Thats a big no-no with me. I pulled out my clippers, cut his line...and said a few kind things to him if ya know what I mean. thats the first time ive ever had to freak out on somebody. Most people get the hint when I stare em down.

There was 20 feet of room on either side of me and this guy has to be behind me??? I cant imagine what would have happened to my neck if he set into a fish. 

All he wouldve had to do was apologize...or just reel in and re-cast, non of which happened.

Its only the super late tides for me from now on fella's!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I no what you mean... the other day on the beach a guy and his wife set up right on top of me and I was the only one on the beach for as far as you could see in either direction !!!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Or your fishing the shore line no waders and some fool in waders walks right in front of you and starts fishing in your casting zone.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Found a beautiful pomp hole in Avon yesterday. No one around. Next thing I know, three on one side and six on the other throwing blue rigs, with the line going directly over the spot I was casting to with ma' 4lb line pomp rig. After they threw over my heaver and tangled with that, they made the wise decision to move


----------



## pirateM (Aug 23, 2010)

Fishman said:


> Or your fishing the shore line no waders and some fool in waders walks right in front of you and starts fishing in your casting zone.


oh yeah i love that! is it that hard to walk 10 more feet down the beach and get in??

I cant handle crowds myself, i stick to fishin base beaches and some land by my house that lately has been crowded with waders looking for trout


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

m30power said:


> Here's the story of the week for me:
> 
> I got to a spot with only 3-4 people fishing...I made 2 casts and on the 2nd retrieve a guy walks up directly behind me and wings his mirrolure over my head...I could hear the lure whiz past my ear, if I hadnt heard him cast I never woulda known he was there...he started his retrieve and his braid was literally rubbing against my neck...every time he twitched his lure his line hit under my ear.
> 
> ...


Damn, wish I was there!! 

I wonder if it's the same place and the same guy that I ran into. The guy who's friend yelled at him to go cast where I was obviously heading as to block me from casting there. Well I cast right next to him, walked out in my waders to re-block him, and grilled him and his boys down while I retrieved slowly haha...


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Alex, you forgot to mention the other night when you and I were giving the water a break and a guy walks within 6 feet of you, casts out, and begins his retrieve with the rod tip literally an inch from your rod while you were fooling with your lure. I look over at you and then I see you grab his line.

What kills me is the guys that cast bait out in to a heavy rip that even 10oz would have trouble holding in and they wonder why they keep getting snagged on structure.

It's time to do some recon on some other spots.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

REKER said:


> Alex, you forgot to mention the other night when you and I were giving the water a break and a guy walks within 6 feet of you, casts out, and begins his retrieve with the rod tip literally an inch from your rod while you were fooling with your lure. I look over at you and then I see you grab his line.
> 
> What kills me is the guys that cast bait out in to a heavy rip that even 10oz would have trouble holding in and they wonder why they keep getting snagged on structure.
> 
> It's time to do some recon on some other spots.


yep that wasnt even the same guy that I was talking about. I figured it was best to leave...wasnt anything crazy going on anyway.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Or your fishing the shore line no waders and some fool in waders walks right in front of you and starts fishing in your casting zone.



lets reverse the roll.... I am the fool in waders lure fishing a spot and the bottom fisherman show up ( current and weed is horrendous ) But-cha can't tell em 1-2 oz sinker casting bottom fisherman anything....... thats my que to move to another honey hole. Fishing is suppose to be relaxing and stress-free. Make love not war


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Fishman said:


> Or your fishing the shore line no waders and some fool in waders walks right in front of you and starts fishing in your casting zone.


I can understand this situation as well, and you will never see me do it. Ive been surf fishing my whole life. I was taught that if you get to a spot, and there is someone else fishing there, that they should be able to continue fishing that spot the exact way they were before you arrived. It doesnt matter if they are throwing bait, lures, or fishing with gummy worms for striper. Its a respect thing, and there is alot of water.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

or the guys that do this kind of stuff then introduce themselve as first timers and want to see if you can offer them anytips...and of coarse I abblige and let them know there in my way and there is a honey hole about 1500 ft down the beach where it just so happens the fish are biting the exact rig and bait they are using!!


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

i started fishing to get away from the idiots. that's why i stay away from Cape Point, CBBT, HRBT, the Light, and all the other "Hot Spots." the only time i fish lesner is from about 0200-0800, otherwise I am on base guys.

plus you can :beer: while you fish. seriously, who has no drinking laws on the beach????? nazis.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

REKER said:


> It's time to do some recon on some other spots.


I agree! The usual spots are getting crowded with disrespectful people lately.. I have an "ignorant asshole moment" to tell each time I've went out this week. It's only a matter of time before I do like Alex and snap haha...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

encounters like this is why I stay off piers for the most part. I'd rather have my space in the surf. Piers are fun when not crowded, but one or a few people can ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

m30power said:


> There was 20 feet of room on either side of me and this guy has to be behind me??? I cant imagine what would have happened to my neck if he set into a fish.


Fishing an Inlet one night .. 4 of us are standing in a group nailing Schoolies when a 5th guy walks up and starts casting .. Windy as heck that night and the new guy wasnt manually closing his bail and his line was caught up in the wind every time he casted .. The wind finally brought his braid around my neck .. I had UA Gloves on and immediately wrapped his line around my hand and tried to yank him off his rock .. He stumbled and was gonna set the hook until I yell WTF are you doing while holding his 80 pound braid in my hand .. He did apologize and promptly left .
Some guys just dont know any better !


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

skunk king said:


> encounters like this is why I stay off piers for the most part. I'd rather have my space in the surf. Piers are fun when not crowded, but one or a few people can ruin it for everyone else.


 i totally agree !!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

AL_N_VB said:


> lets reverse the roll.... I am the fool in waders lure fishing a spot and the bottom fisherman show up ( current and weed is horrendous ) But-cha can't tell em 1-2 oz sinker casting bottom fisherman anything....... thats my que to move to another honey hole. Fishing is suppose to be relaxing and stress-free. Make love not war





m30power said:


> I can understand this situation as well, and you will never see me do it. Ive been surf fishing my whole life. I was taught that if you get to a spot, and there is someone else fishing there, that they should be able to continue fishing that spot the exact way they were before you arrived. It doesnt matter if they are throwing bait, lures, or fishing with gummy worms for striper. Its a respect thing, and there is alot of water.



If I saw someone fishing a certain area I might talk to the guy then move on to another location. That is the way it should be, BUT!!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

m30power said:


> I can understand this situation as well, and you will never see me do it. Ive been surf fishing my whole life. I was taught that if you get to a spot, and there is someone else fishing there, that they should be able to continue fishing that spot the exact way they were before you arrived. It doesnt matter if they are throwing bait, lures, or fishing with gummy worms for striper. Its a respect thing, and there is alot of water.


Amen. Pier anglers, boaters, yakers, waders, shore casters, bottom fishers. Nobody is better than anyone. Whomever arrives at the spot first, owns that spot. The distance they can cast defines the limits of their domain. IMHO.


----------



## EIrunner (Sep 21, 2010)

RoryGoggin said:


> Amen. Pier anglers, boaters, yakers, waders, shore casters, bottom fishers. Nobody is better than anyone. Whomever arrives at the spot first, owns that spot. The distance they can cast defines the limits of their domain. IMHO.


^^This, and the one before it. Amen.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> Amen. Pier anglers, boaters, yakers, waders, shore casters, bottom fishers. Nobody is better than anyone. Whomever arrives at the spot first, owns that spot. The distance they can cast defines the limits of their domain. IMHO.


Sorry to say it doesn't seem to work that way. One situation I haven't seen mentioned is the T(END OF TH PIER). Ever seen a "spot" fisherman chased off, even when he was there first, when the guys with the "Heavers" show up. The T is not just for the big rod crowd unless it is POSTED that way. Leave the little guy alone and wait your turn. JMVHO


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

All the above reasons are why the only fishing i do in virginia anymore is from a boat. Beach or pier its south and the comment about the bottom heaver crowd comment 99% of the tim theres better bottom fishing in the first half of the pier.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

rattler said:


> Sorry to say it doesn't seem to work that way. One situation I haven't seen mentioned is the T(END OF TH PIER). Ever seen a "spot" fisherman chased off, even when he was there first, when the guys with the "Heavers" show up. The T is not just for the big rod crowd unless it is POSTED that way. Leave the little guy alone and wait your turn. JMVHO


Never scared off a bottom fisherman however they are CRAZY if they think they are going to lock down a corner of the T. Always made me laugh that over 100 heavers can fit on a T and everyone works together to get fish caught and in, but 5 "spot" fisherman with 2 rods each will b*tch and complain that the T is already too crowded.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

757 Fire said:


> Never scared off a bottom fisherman however they are CRAZY if they think they are going to lock down a corner of the T. Always made me laugh that over 100 heavers can fit on a T and everyone works together to get fish caught and in, but 5 "spot" fisherman with 2 rods each will b*tch and complain that the T is already too crowded.


I KNOW that most "heaver" guys know what they are doing, but when someone comes up behind them and throws a head way out and says "it'll be OK". That scares some people. I have done it myself. I was fishing with my son and wanted to get some fresh bait, left the heavers in the car and just took the bait rods. I got ALL KIND OF CHIT ON THE END. Finally told the son to "GET THE CART". Very different reception. I did not share MY FRESH BAIT, or try to help any that gave me a hard time. Everytime "they asked me a Q, I just said " I don't know". Never trust a book by its cover. We all have skills.


----------

